# I'm...Caught...In...A...Time...Slip...



## Galfridus (Feb 4, 2002)

Every weekday around east coast lunchtime, the new boards suffer a severe slowdown (if not breakdown; right now, I've been trying to post another message for about an hour). Is there some way to alleviate this by switching off some of the spiffy features of the new board, or by analyzing the bottleneck and letting some of the board techies loose on it?


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 4, 2002)

I wonder if there is a lunchtime frenzy of posting.  Seems like most posters post throughout the day on-the-clock at work rather than waiting for lunch, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 4, 2002)

There doesn't have to be a lunchtime frenzy of posting to slow things down.  A lunchtime frenzy of reading would be sufficient.


----------



## Ashtal (Feb 4, 2002)

*Not just you.*

Around 1ish, posting either because tricky or impossible.  The boards were unaccessable to me for about an hour.

However, I'm also on a College pipe for the Internet, and I have to share with all the pesky students as well as the rest of the staff where I work.


----------

